# Using Airport with Vonage???



## jwennet (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello All,

I recently signed up for a Vonage VOIP account. They sent me a Lynksis Router. Prior to that, I've was using an Airport Express. 

So after some tweaking, I hooked the cable modem up to the Lynksis Router, and the Airport to that. Seemed to work well for a while. As of yesterday, the Airport ceased to work. Green light was on, but none of the 3 computers in the house could access the internet, or each other. 

I tried disconnecting and resetting all the devices. Switching ethernet ports on the Lynksis router. Nada!

Everything seems to work as it should when the computers are hooked up directly to the router (Airport removed).

Is it possible that the Airport was fried? Didn't work when hooked up directly to the modem. Yellow light just kept flashing.

Thanks for enduring this problem.

J


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2005)

I also have the Vontage router/phone setup. I went with Cable Modem->D-Link Router->Lynksys Router. This setup has work for almost 8 months.

In your case the best thing would be to reset the Airport and Lynksys Router to see if that would help. Also try just hooking the Airport back to modem to see if it still works.


----------



## jwennet (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Sat...

I should've replied yesterday that everything suddenly seems to be working as quickly as it stopped working. I think resetting the router was the trick. 

Thanks again for the quick reply. Always appreciated.

J


----------



## pVc3D (Dec 11, 2005)

I found that Express will not work when plugged into the Wirelss-G unless "Dynamic Routing" is enabled in the advanced routing page of the admin panel.

-TM


----------

